# [Mafia 2] Steam - Sprachen-Problem



## Seasharc (4. September 2010)

Hallo !
Brauche dringend eure Hilfe .
Habe Mafia II heute in Deutsch installiert aber das Spiel hat mir Steam in Englisch installiert.
Dann hab ich das Spiel wieder deinstalliert , nochmals wieder in Deutsch installiert und das
selbe Spiel begann von vorn - wieder in Englisch.
Kann mir jemand helfen und erklären was ich tun kann um das Spiel in Deutsch zu spielen ?
Freue mich über jede Antwort die zum Ziel führt.
Vielen dank für jede Antwort .
Gruß Seasharc

*nikiedit:* _Threadtitel ergänzt_


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steam - Bitte um hilfe*

kann es sein, dass Dein Steam auf englisch eingestellt ist? Oder ist Deine Mafia-Version vielleicht eine importVersion?


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steam - Bitte um hilfe*

Mafia 2 ist multilingual - du solltest also in deiner Library in den "Properties" von Mafia 2 unter "Language" einfach die Sprache umstellen können.


----------



## LordSaddler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steam - Bitte um hilfe*

Rechtsklick auf Mafia II in Steamliste -> Properties -> Language -> Deutsch(German) auswählen. Dann läd dir Steam die Deutschen-Dateien runter, ca. 6% nochmal.

Um Steam auf Deutsch zu stellen: Steam -> Interface -> Deutsch auswählen.


----------

